# PLEASE tell me I'm not alone.... :)



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

My kids bought me a present... It was longer, but the rail on the SR22 is pretty freakin' short so it got itself "modded".

It is kind of hysterical, and will NEVER be there when I'm shooting, but it amused the kids (now all of them older than 30) - and that's the important thing.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

You are not alone!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

In an improbable self defense situation.
When you're all out of Ammo, you're still in the game. (Stab~Stab) 
:smt027


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> In an improbable self defense situation.
> When you're all out of Ammo, you're still in the game. (Stab~Stab)
> :smt027


I don't honestly think it's strong enough for that.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Is that for IWB, OWB? Who sells the holsters/sheaths?:goofy:
Goldwing


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe the balance is correct for a type of throwing action. Try throwing the gun n knife with an empty mag. (Out of ammo scenario).


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Is that for IWB, OWB? Who sells the holsters/sheaths?:goofy:
> Goldwing


I would sincerely HOPE it's for OWB of some sort.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Maybe the balance is correct for a type of throwing action. Try throwing the gun n knife with an empty mag. (Out of ammo scenario).


If the gun ever breaks I may try that.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> If the gun ever breaks I may try that.


Lol , hope you a had great thanksgiving.
:smt023


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Lol , hope you a had great thanksgiving.
> :smt023


Thanks! Yup, a good one. Hope yours was, too.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm... Pistol grip. Bayonet. Magazine maybe bigger than 10 rounds.

I'd say that you have (Gasp!) an _assault weapon_ there.

Does the Rhode Island Attorney General know about this?

(I have his address. I can tell him, if you'd like.)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hmmm... Pistol grip. Bayonet. Magazine maybe bigger than 10 rounds.
> 
> I'd say that you have (Gasp!) an _assault weapon_ there.
> 
> ...


Is he a zombie...? This thing doesn't like them.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The ultimate marksmanship aid! Insert in target, pull trigger to remove, repeat as necessary... :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> Is he a zombie...? This thing doesn't like them.


I believe that he is.
When I went to his office to find out about a non-resident concealed-carry permit, he kept me waiting for so long that I began to believe that I'd have to wait until darkness fell...and then I'd have to worry about my brains...bra-a-ains.
Finally, I got to see someone in power, but she hadn't the slightest clue about what I was asking her. Someone...her boss, maybe...had obviously already removed her own brains...bra-a-ains.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It might be pretty handy if you are ever tempted to bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Back to the start of the thread, at lest your kids tried, may not be what you wanted or needed but they were thinking of you and bought what they thought you wanted, good kids.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

SailDesign, Don't forget some ZombieMAX ammo to go with it. (made by Hornady)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

jtguns said:


> Back to the start of the thread, at lest your kids tried, may not be what you wanted or needed but they were thinking of you and bought what they thought you wanted, good kids.


Oh, they are wonderful kids - and they knew this would get a reaction. I don't get "justfer-justfer" presents without some back-story.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> SailDesign, Don't forget some ZombieMAX ammo to go with it. (made by Hornady)


They do that in 22LR? Must look harder.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> They do that in 22LR? Must look harder.


Dang, doesn't look like they make it in 22, looks to be 380 is the smallest. Here's a listing of the Zombie ammo sizes:
Zombie Max - Hornady Manufacturing, Inc


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Dang, doesn't look like they make it in 22, looks to be 380 is the smallest. Here's a listing of the Zombie ammo sizes:
> Zombie Max - Hornady Manufacturing, Inc


Ah, well, I'll paint the [email protected] bulk ammo green - won't affect its performance much.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think a rail mounted PEZ dispenser was featured on that Shark Tank show. No....... maybe it was Chapstick. Hmmm?:goofy:
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I think a rail mounted PEZ dispenser was featured on that Shark Tank show. No....... maybe it was Chapstick. Hmmm?:goofy:
> Goldwing


At least those might be useful on a 22 - safety check first, please!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

At least that blade is detachable, other than the first 4 versions, so they want you to be a retro shooter


----------



## FrankD (Dec 2, 2014)

Try getting a Maryland non-resident. Bwahahahahaha. Better yet, a Maryland resident. LOL


----------



## Sempervigilans (Dec 4, 2014)

Sail, you are NEVER alone my friend. It's all about making the kids happy sometimes. If nothing else, it's definitely a good conversation piece. AND you NEVER know when you're going to have to zest a lemon for a "Vesper" martini while on the range. Cheers, mate!!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Sempervigilans said:


> Sail, you are NEVER alone my friend. It's all about making the kids happy sometimes. If nothing else, it's definitely a good conversation piece. AND you NEVER know when you're going to have to zest a lemon for a "Vesper" martini while on the range. Cheers, mate!!


Well, Thanks! That's good to hear. 

I did wonder if the extra weight would reduce muzzle flip, but the attachment looks so weak I don't think I want to risk it flying off - it DOES have an edge... Maybe some day when I have the range to myself.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Well, Thanks! That's good to hear.
> 
> I did wonder if the extra weight would reduce muzzle flip, but the attachment looks so weak I don't think I want to risk it flying off - it DOES have an edge... Maybe some day when I have the range to myself.


Good thinking, a very safety minded thought.

News article. " man stabs himself while target shooting " article(video) goes viral


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Good thinking, a very safety minded thought.
> 
> News article. " man stabs himself while target shooting " article(video) goes viral


'Zactly!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Apparently, it has been done (unsurprisingly, really)






The last 20 seconds are embarrassing to watch, however - you have been warned...


----------

